
Google’s Sidewalk Labs Plans to Sell Location Data on Millions of Cellphones - jbegley
https://theintercept.com/2019/01/28/google-alphabet-sidewalk-labs-replica-cellphone-data/
======
drugme
Google must think we're very naive if we're to accept -- solely on the basis
of blind faith, it would seem -- their promises that their anonymization
algorithms are sufficiently robust to prevent the various kinds of abuses one
can easily think of.

------
zsgoldberg
Headline seems click-baity?

"It then models this anonymized data in simulations — creating a synthetic
population that faithfully replicates a city’s real-world patterns but that
“obscures the real-world travel habits of individual people,"

~~~
huebomont
If you trust the anonymization sure - many don't for good reason, and this is
not opt-in.

------
liberabaci
Tossing aside any concern for privacy seems to be the American way. Amazon,
Microshaft, Goolag, Crapple, and are all onboard with profiteering from your
inability to protect yourself.

------
ninedays
If you think your location is not sold to whoever wants it, you're gonna have
a bad time. People have to assume that everything they do online or while
using some services, can be used for and against them.

------
coldacid
All the more reason for me to avoid Quayside.

------
mikejb
The way I read the headline is "the location data of my cellphone may get
sold". I don't think that's what's happening.

I'm disappointed to see this style of reporting finding it's way to the
Intercept. Maybe I remember it wrong, but when it started it didn't rely on
clickbait titles.

